# FE/ EIT Environmental material



## Hariiyer (Jan 16, 2014)

Kindly look at the classified section as I have listed FE / EIT general &amp; environmental study material for sale.

Hariiyer


----------



## Hariiyer (Jan 27, 2014)

I sold the Lindeburg manual. But below are still available:


EIT Exam Video review – 36 + hours 

Barrons How to prepare for Fundamental of Engineering FE/ EIT Exam – (used fair) 
Environmental Engineering FE/EIT exam Preparation by Ben J. Stuart – (used good) 
Environmental Discipline Specific Review for the FE/EIT exam – Ashok V. Naimpally, Kirsten Sinclair Rosselot (like new)
Please see classified ad for prices.


----------



## Hariiyer (Feb 17, 2014)

Below material are still available:


EIT Exam Video review – 36 + hours 

Barrons How to prepare for Fundamental of Engineering FE/ EIT Exam – (used fair) 
Environmental Discipline Specific Review for the FE/EIT exam – Ashok V. Naimpally, Kirsten Sinclair Rosselot (like new)
Please see classified ad for prices.


----------



## Hariiyer (Feb 24, 2014)

Below material are still available:


EIT Exam Video review – 36 + hours 

Barrons How to prepare for Fundamental of Engineering FE/ EIT Exam – (used fair) 
Please see classified ad for prices.


----------

